# TnC Collection



## jeffb (Dec 24, 2015)

TnC N and Keylux AA


----------



## chipwillis (Dec 24, 2015)

Thats a nice collection..


----------



## magellan (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes, nice collection and great idea for a thread. I know Father Azmodius has some awesome stuff. I have some of the smaller and medium size TnC lights, will post a photo of those soon.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice and classy. Those lights are in great shape.


----------



## magellan (Dec 24, 2015)

And I don't recognize the TnC models.


----------



## jeffb (Dec 24, 2015)

magellan said:


> And I don't recognize the TnC models.


Chris Ogaz (TnC) has been making flashlights for some time, see link below. I havent' been active on CPF for some time, but was very active between 2005-2009.
TnC KeyLux and N cell can be searched. Chris also built a SF series that was modular and interchangeable and I have a few.... also a C flex series, I believe he still manufactures...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?57412-TnC-Key-Lux-N-cell-and-AA-Review


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice collection. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

Good stuff!

Classic lights are cool!!!

Love the tail cap pic. Explains all those protrusion looking areas in the vertical pic.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow, that's the most of those rare little vintage classics I've seen in one photo ... 

Not sure exactly what you were asking, @bykfixer , but part of the base is "carved away" to allow for the split ring attachment point. Is that the feature you were wondering about ?


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep. 
When looking at the top pic I thought "wut-thuh?", 

But the one below had me going (facepalm) "oh I see said the blind man." "Lanyard area."
Don't know the technical term.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah ... neat feature


----------



## magellan (Oct 13, 2016)

This thread hasn't seen any action in a while so thought I'd post this.

This is most of my TnC collection, mainly coppers, along with one brass, one mokume gane, and an electroless nickel. There's a couple of lights missing but when I find them I'll post another group photo. I also posted this over in the copper thread and then remembered it could go here too.
.
From left to right:
PR-AR one of five CR123A light
Ultra Lux CR123A
Dragon mokume gane 10440
Micro Lux Turbo 10440
Micro Lux 10280
Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 brass
Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 electroless nickel
Nano Lux 10280
Extreme Micro CR2
.



.



.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice Magellan! Wish I had some of those...


----------



## Seanedc (May 9, 2017)

Great collection. I wish I wouldn't have sold all mine after seeing this picture


----------



## mcbrat (May 24, 2017)

nice!


----------



## Ozythemandias (May 24, 2017)

I've been eyeing a copper XPL-HI 18350 dragon, unsure if I want the triple or single emitter. 

Are drivers easily swappable on these?


----------



## mcbrat (May 24, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> I've been eyeing a copper XPL-HI 18350 dragon, unsure if I want the triple or single emitter.
> 
> Are drivers easily swappable on these?



the entire pill screws out from the front. the driver is held in with a retaining ring, so should be mod-able.

I put a Nichia 219b triple in with the stock FET driver and a frosted optic, and WOW! it was great!


----------



## Father Azmodius (May 24, 2017)

Here's my updated collection


----------



## luxlunatic (May 26, 2017)

Really nice collections Father Azmodius & magellen!!!

Here is a TnC throwback to, IIRC, 2005. This is a 2nd generation Hyperlux, 3 cell in blue/black splash anno with a LuxV emitter and twisty operation.





Just a classic design that went on to become the SuperFlashlight which was a collaboration between TnC and Arcmania, with Arcmania providing some excellent light engines.
I have collected a few samples over the years of different variations.
The pic below has:
-TnC Blue/Black Hyperlux
-SuperFlashlight V (Nat anno, 4 cell, 15W Ostar)
-SuperFlashlight III (Nat anno, 2 cell, upgraded to ??Ostar for throw and McClicky)
-Ti SuperFlashlight III Combat Body (2 cell with another mystery Ostar for flood, McClicky)
-Tain Hyperlux Ti Tribute (2 cell, XML, electronic switch and ridiculous knurling!!)
-SuperFlashlight II Orange/Black (2 cell twisty with LuxV X-bin) 

The machining for the SuperFlashlights was done by TnC where the Tain is a fantastic rendition of the original SuperFlashlight but in titanium.
So, in a way, all TnC!
After 10+ years, still one of my favorite designs.


----------



## magellan (Jun 1, 2017)

magellan said:


> This thread hasn't seen any action in a while so thought I'd post this.
> 
> This is most of my TnC collection, mainly coppers, along with one brass, one mokume gane, and an electroless nickel. There's a couple of lights missing but when I find them I'll post another group photo. I also posted this over in the copper thread and then remembered it could go here too.
> .
> ...



I just acquired the Extreme Micro Turbo Dragon mokume gane CR2 and the Nano Lux copper 10440, so when I return in a couple of weeks I'll post an updated group photo.


----------

